# Recommended Hand Grinder for V60



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

Could some kind soul recommend me a reasonale hand grinder to go with my new V60?

Over the past 2 years I have been going without coffee while in the caravan. So I thought I would pickup a V60 being more sturdier than my Chemex and find a suitable hand grinder to go with it. Use wise I would be looking to use it for about 35 days a year. I am not expecting it to compete with my Royal but anything would be better than powder coffee!

Not looking to pay the earth and hoping to pick one up 2nd hand from here.

Any advice would be greatly apprecated.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It depends what you class as spending the earth. If you can stretch to something with steel burrs like an aergrind or feldgrind, it should be an easier/less time consuming grind. Plenty of cheaper ceramic burred grinders that should cope ok with filter grind though.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Budget.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Going by your description I'm thinking more Hario Slim or Porlex Mini than the $150-350 grinders


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi there,

Hoping to spend a max of £100 to get something 2nd hand.

I have been looking at a Feldgrind and have seen a few for sale on here.

Cheers


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

In the last two weeks two Feld2 have been sold for £80 which is a very good price, keep your eyes open.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Seems like there's a Feld47 Travel 2nd for sale on MBK's page for £130: http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p48/feld47travel.html

But of course you may order at your own risk from them directly.


----------

